# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Have you owned/ever considered owning an American Five-Lined Skink?

## Xavier

Title says it all! I want to see your answers on the poll!

----------


## Xavier

Nobody?

----------


## Strider18

To be honest I forgot about them! But I wouldn't mind keeping one  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Krispy

Heck ya. They remind me of my asian long tails... Though my guys are gettin old so i worry...

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> Heck ya. They remind me of my asian long tails... Though my guys are gettin old so i worry...


I guess they are kinda like long-tails. Very high speed though. I only caught the two I have with prevention. (Preventing them returning to their little hide hole. But a serious update, should I try next year to breed them? If I do, I don't want them to become a species that people mistreat mistakingly (like brown and green anoles)

----------


## AKFROG

I kept a Five-lined Skink about 50 years ago. I bought it from a biological supply place in Kansas. The people that owned it were well known biologists by the name of Burke. It was a great place because they cared about the animals they sold. I  feed it spiders, flies and a few meal worms. :Embarrassment:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AKFROG

I said the people's name was Burke. That's wrong their name was Dr. Charles Burt. I believe his wife was named Nettie. I believe they were both biologist and they may have been Herpetologists. :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

I am considering them, I cannot find anywhere to buy them and I cannot find them in the wild. I think it's more harmful in to take from the wild anyways. If they are already in captivity I feel it's better because I personally didn't take them and I can give them a good home. Keep your eyes open for me please. I am interested in them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> I am considering them, I cannot find anywhere to buy them and I cannot find them in the wild. I think it's more harmful in to take from the wild anyways. If they are already in captivity I feel it's better because I personally didn't take them and I can give them a good home. Keep your eyes open for me please. I am interested in them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sadly, not only am I outside of the Country, I traded them for the Rough-skinned newts. Look on Reptilesandcritters.com, reptilecity.com, and adds on Kingsnake.com. They have them occasionally, plus you could put wanted adds on here and on Kingsnake.com too

----------


## JButera

take a ride down to zoo world in panama city beach florida.lol  seriously they got those skinks running around everywhere.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Larry Wardog

----------


## JButera

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=553146

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

